# Halloween City



## Rjh85 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks, i havent heard anything yet but i will be sure to stop in and see on the 26th!


----------



## woodsman (Aug 1, 2009)

There is a sign at the indy store to confirm this, 30% off entire purchase. 26th 12-3


----------

